# Unioni civili gay e adozioni coppie gay.



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

In una nazione che è al collasso, con una discreta fetta di popolazione che non ce la fa a mettere un piatto in tavola e con un indice di disoccupazione che ormai è arrivato su Marte, il governo, in particolare nella figura di tale Maria Elena Boschi, si dedica anima e core alla questioni relative alle unioni civili, ai matrimoni tra gay ed alle adozioni di figli da parte delle stesse coppie gay.

Alfano ha dichiarato di essere contrario. La Boschi minaccia di andare alla ricerca di nuove alleanze per portare a compimento l'iniziativa.

Voi cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Hammer (18 Ottobre 2015)

Ne penso che occuparsi della disoccupazione non impedisca di occuparsi contemporaneamente di unioni civili (esistono commissioni diversificate in Parlamento proprio per lavorare parallelamente su più fronti), e che quest'ultime servano sia a eterosessuali che a omosessuali.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Unioni civili sì, adozioni direi di no.


----------



## malos (18 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> In una nazione che è al collasso, con una discreta fetta di popolazione che non ce la fa a mettere un piatto in tavola e con un indice di disoccupazione che ormai è arrivato su Marte, il governo, in particolare nella figura di tale Maria Elena Boschi, si dedica anima e core alla questioni relative alle unioni civili, ai matrimoni tra gay ed alle adozioni di figli da parte delle stesse coppie gay.
> 
> Alfano ha dichiarato di essere contrario. La Boschi minaccia di andare alla ricerca di nuove alleanze per portare a compimento l'iniziativa.
> 
> Voi cosa ne pensate?



Che in un paese civile si dovrebbe far posto a tutto, sia al problema economico che a quello della famiglia ovvio che la priorità è mettere a tavola un tozzo di pane ma non esclude che si possa parlare anche di altri argomenti. Per inciso io sono daccordo su queste unioni\adozioni e in ogni caso a tutto quello che ci liberi dal giogo della chiesa cattolica che ha contribuito e contribuisce a farci rimanere un paese per certi versi arretrato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Ottobre 2015)

A prescindere dalle giuste posizione etiche di ciascuno di noi le questioni economiche e gli eventuali diritti civili sono due cose del tutto slegate.
O abbiamo paura che i nostri poveri parlamentari non siano abbastanza e che guadagnino troppo poco per tutto il lavoro che gli viene richiesto?


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

Per quanto mi riguarda, assolutamente contrario sia ai matrimoni che, soprattutto, alle adozioni.

I princìpi della biologia umana vanno tutelati e salvati.


----------



## Hammer (18 Ottobre 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Che in un paese civile si dovrebbe far posto a tutto, sia al problema economico che a quello della famiglia ovvio che la priorità è mettere a tavola un tozzo di pane ma non esclude che si possa parlare anche di altri argomenti. Per inciso io sono daccordo su queste unioni\adozioni e in ogni caso a tutto quello che ci liberi dal giogo della chiesa cattolica che ha contribuito e contribuisce a farci rimanere un paese per certi versi arretrato.



Aggiungo: svariati studi scientifici hanno dimostrato come l'adozione da parte di genitori di coppie dello stesso sesso non siano un fattore discriminante per la buona crescita del bambino. Nei paesi europei più a nord di noi (UK/Scandinavia/Olanda/Austria...) questa possibilità c'è già e non mi sembra proprio che lo stato sociale sia al collasso.


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Aggiungo: svariati studi scientifici hanno dimostrato come l'adozione da parte di genitori di coppie dello stesso sesso non siano un fattore discriminante per la buona crescita del bambino. Nei paesi europei più a nord di noi (UK/Scandinavia/Olanda/Austria...) questa possibilità c'è già e non mi sembra proprio che lo stato sociale sia al collasso.



Immagino da chi siano finanziati questi studi scientifici...


----------



## juventino (18 Ottobre 2015)

Unioni civili, matrimoni, chiamateli come vi pare, ma in un paese civile nel 2015 non può mancare un riconoscimento di questo tipo. Sulle adozioni onestamente non so cosa pensare.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Ottobre 2015)

Io sono d'accordo sia con le unioni civili sia con le adozioni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Ottobre 2015)

Il matrimonio è un istituto figlio della stupidità umana, sono contrario a quello etero e non vedo perché dovrei essere a favore anche di quello gay

Le adozioni gay sono una delle più grandi amenità mai partorite dalla mentre umana, ma il problema non sono i radicali di sinistra che di fossilizzano su ciò, ma sono gli omosessuali che pensano che i figli siano un loro diritto, sono completamente fuori dalla realtà


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Ottobre 2015)

E comunque non capisco perché non facciano un referendum, purtroppo il duce Renzi ha capito benissimo che non passerebbe allora fa di tutto pur di approvare tutto in fretta e furia a colpi di trasformismo


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Unioni civili sì, adozioni direi di no.



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Ottobre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> E comunque non capisco perché non facciano un referendum, purtroppo il duce Renzi ha capito benissimo che non passerebbe allora fa di tutto pur di approvare tutto in fretta e furia a colpi di trasformismo



Al contrario, hanno paura del referendum, il matrimonio gay passerebbe con percentuali così alte che diverrebbe quasi impossibile non aprire anche sulle altre richieste meno condivisibili della lobby gay, comprese le adozioni, l'unica richiesta su cui rimango piuttosto perplesso. 

In caso di referendum andrebbe anche considerata la legnata d'immagine che subirebbe la chiesa, in quanto si capirebbe come quasi tutto il mondo cattolico, nonostante le posizione ortodosse dei vescovi, sia altamente favorevole.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Immagino da chi siano finanziati questi studi scientifici...



Uno dei mali del nostro tempo. Basta pagare e qualunque sia l'ambito si avrà la dimostrazione "provata e certa" dei cosidetti "studi scientifici"...

Ormai non c'è più credibilità.


----------



## Heaven (18 Ottobre 2015)

Unione civile assolutamente si. Adozioni io personalmente sono favorevole, ma credo che ancora in Italia non sia arrivato il loro momento


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

Mi chiedo come sarà ridotto il mondo tra una ventina d'anni. Mi vengono i brividi solo a pensarci.


----------



## Mou (18 Ottobre 2015)

Ma referendum su cosa? Prima deve passare la legge, poi in caso si vota per l'abrogazione...


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

*Secondo il Corriere della Sera, 2/3 degli italiani sono contrari alle adozioni da parte delle coppie omosessuali.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere della Sera, 2/3 degli italiani sono contrari alle adozioni da parte delle coppie omosessuali.*



Vuol dire che 2/3 degli italiani hanno ancora la forza di ragionare con la propria testa nonostante un incessante bombardamento mediatico


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vuol dire che 2/3 degli italiani hanno ancora la forza di ragionare con la propria testa nonostante un incessante bombardamento mediatico



Concordo.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Ottobre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vuol dire che 2/3 degli italiani hanno ancora la forza di ragionare con la propria testa nonostante un incessante bombardamento mediatico


Il bombardamento mediatico c'è da entrambe le parti 
Meno male c'è ancora gente come te capace di pensare con la propria testa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo.



Che tra l'altro l'unica argomentazione che pongono questi radical shit è che quelli contrari vengono dal medioevo, roba da tso
Ma purtroppo avere delle argomentazioni da questa gente è impossibile

E ribadisco, l'omosessualità è giusta e naturale (nell'antica Roma poi era la normalità assoluta, giusto per far capire quanto sono ignoranti quelli che di appellano al passato), il problema sono questi sciagurati che pensano di essere identici in tutto e per tutto agli altri

Il rispetto della dignità umana SI HA COL RISPETTO DELLE DIFFERENZE


----------



## prebozzio (18 Ottobre 2015)

La famiglia "normale" che tutti difendono ormai non è più la normalità.
Ci sono tantissime famiglie monogenitoriali (un solo genitore) e ricostituite (dopo una separazione), per esempio. Senza dimenticare quelle "normali" in cui i figli sono cresciuti dai nonni o da altri familiari.

Guardando solo all'Italia, i problemi dei bambini e degli adolescenti sono:
- perdita di valori
- scarso piacere per la scrittura e la lettura, che porta poi a scadente profitto scolastico, quindi abbandono scolastico, quindi difficoltà di inserimento lavorativo (nel peggiore dei casi diventano NEET)
- uso libertino del proprio corpo
- consumo di alcol, fumo e droghe precoce
- bullismo.
Non vedo il collegamento tra queste cose e l'avere due genitori omosessuali. Non vedo la connessione causale.
Anche perché, volevo essere empirici e pragmatici, la situazione odierna è figlia delle famiglie "normali".
Il ragazzino che si droga e beve e si butta giù dalla finestra ha una mamma e un papà, non due mamme o due papà.
I bulli hanno una mamma e un papà.

Con due genitori omosessuali c'è paura che i bambini diventino omosessuali?
Mi risulta che gli omosessuali di oggi siano stati cresciuti da famiglie "normali".
L'orientamento sessuale è qualcosa di molto più complesso e legato all'identità.

Con tutto questo non voglio assolutamente dire che c'è una risposta giusta e una sbagliata alla questione adozione per le coppie omosessuali. Neppure io sono convintissimo del mio sì.
Però chiamare in causa le lobby e le menti controllate fa ridere, dai. Come le scie chimiche e l'olio di palma.


----------



## beleno (18 Ottobre 2015)

Favorevole alle unioni civili, i gay come gli etero o come tutti gli altri cittadini italiani devono godere degli stessi diritti. Sono contrario all'adozione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Ottobre 2015)

Sì tutte belle parole ... Tutti pro/contro .. Poi però mi viene quest domanda ... " ma ne avete di amici Gay "??? 

No perché se ne aveste voglio vedervi ad andare là a dire al tuo amico che conosci da 20 anni o ci lavori insieme tutti i giorni che non può sposarsi perché BIOLOGICAMNETE sbagliato...

Andate la a spiegargli che non potrà mai avere figli perché Biologicamente sbagliato ...

Andate andate ... 

Sapete cosa vi risponde .... " eh ma io che colpa ne ho ?" Perché tu puoi avere una moglie e io no ? Perché io non potrò mai essere padre ? 

Voi parlate sempre perché il problema non è vostro .. Immaginate loro come affrontano questa cosa


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sì tutte belle parole ... Tutti pro/contro .. Poi però mi viene quest domanda ... " ma ne avete di amici Gay "???
> 
> No perché se ne aveste voglio vedervi ad andare là a dire al tuo amico che conosci da 20 anni o ci lavori insieme tutti i giorni che non può sposarsi perché BIOLOGICAMNETE sbagliato...
> 
> ...



Però starei ben attento a tenere ben separati la questione nozze Gay con le adozioni, 

L'innamorarsi e il voler costruire una famiglia, pertanto il matrimonio, è una prerogativa del tutto naturale anche per i gay.

Il pretendere l'adozione no, allora non vedo perchè non avrebbe il diritto di richiederla anche un singolo che la desiderasse ma non trovasse moglie?
Poi fortunatamente non è che in Italia ci sia tutto questo surplus di orfani abbandonati, e andare a prenderli all'estero creerebbe grossi rischi di speculazioni.
Tra l'altro presumo che le copie etero sarebbero sempre privilegiate, alla fine si finirebbe per richiedere altre assurdità tipo delle quote obbligatorie per le adozioni gay.
Bisogna tra l'altro anche considerare che le lesbiche hanno meno problemi per la maternità e sinceramente di dare un bambino in mano a due uomini non me la sentirei per il semplice fatto che io nel caso avrei preferito crescere in orfanatrofio.


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sì tutte belle parole ... Tutti pro/contro .. Poi però mi viene quest domanda ... " ma ne avete di amici Gay "???
> 
> No perché se ne aveste voglio vedervi ad andare là a dire al tuo amico che conosci da 20 anni o ci lavori insieme tutti i giorni che non può sposarsi perché BIOLOGICAMNETE sbagliato...
> 
> ...



Perchè è dalla storia dell'umanità che due uomini NON possono avere un figlio. E non sarà di certo una Boschi qualunque a cambiarla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Perchè è dalla storia dell'umanità che due uomini NON possono avere un figlio. E non sarà di certo una Boschi qualunque a cambiarla.




No ma io non sto questionando sul fatto che sia giusto o meno ... Io vi ho posto una domanda ... E sapendo le risposte che mi vengono date ( dalla comunità Gay ) non me la sento di dargli torto .


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Però starei ben attento a tenere ben separati la questione nozze Gay con le adozioni,
> 
> L'innamorarsi e il voler costruire una famiglia, pertanto il matrimonio, è una prerogativa del tutto naturale anche per i gay.
> 
> ...



Ok , posso anche concordare ... Ma ti ripongo la domanda che ti farebbe un Gay ? ... Perché io no ? Perché io non posso sposarmi e avere un bambino ?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma io non sto questionando sul fatto che sia giusto o meno ... Io vi ho posto una domanda ... E sapendo le risposte che mi vengono date ( dalla comunità Gay ) non me la sento di dargli torto .



anche la comunità pedofila fà richieste pressanti,
non è che chiunque faccia richieste debba per forza essere ascoltato.

NB ho letto siti allucinanti in cui non solo si considera del tutto naturale la pedofilia ma persino l'incesto,
il tutto nascosto dietro a una cortina di perbenismo e presunto amore


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ok , posso anche concordare ... Ma ti ripongo la domanda che ti farebbe un Gay ? ... Perché io no ? Perché io non posso sposarmi e avere un bambino ?



la risposta è semplice sposatevi e provate a generarne uno, se lo fate nessuno ve lo porta via


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> la risposta è semplice sposatevi e provate a generarne uno, se lo fate nessuno ve lo porta via



Tu la fai facile , vallo a dare questa risposta ( sarcastica ) a qualcuno che sta veramente male per questa cosa ...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tu la fai facile , vallo a dare questa risposta ( sarcastica ) a qualcuno che sta veramente male per questa cosa ...



e tu che risposta dai a tutti quei singoli che vorrebbero sposarsi e avere figli ma non trovano una compagna?
la vita non sempre è giusta.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Ottobre 2015)

Credo che dare dei diritti a delle persone che si amino e vogliono vivere insieme formando una famiglia "sui generis" (di fatto) sia giusto. L'amore inteso come sentimento non ha sesso e questa è una cosa che nel 2015 dobbiamo civilmente accettare tutti. 

Per quanto riguarda l'adozione, il discorso diventa più delicato ma scientificamente non è affatto dimostrato che crescere con due uomini o due donne possa essere deleterio per un bambino. D'altronde potrebbero capitare anche situazioni (so bene che è rarissimo ma è per far capire il concetto) in cui un bambino abbia un padre vedovo e che veda contestualmente il nonno anch'esso vedovo. Crescere con due figure dello stesso sesso non credo possa comportare un problema. Poi posso concordare con il fatto che i problemi li troverebbe in classe e tra gli amici, dove verrebbe preso in giro. 
Ma se mettessimo al primo posto preoccupazioni di questo tipo, allora credo che la società non sarebbe mai cambiata dall'età della pietra ad oggi. Bisogna avere il coraggio di fare determinati passi in avanti senza lasciare che siano le tradizioni comuni a scegliere per noi.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Perchè è dalla storia dell'umanità che due uomini NON possono avere un figlio. E non sarà di certo una Boschi qualunque a cambiarla.


Generare un figlio e crescerlo sono due cose diverse


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Ottobre 2015)

La strada è tracciata tanto..se non sarà ora sarà fra 5 o 10 anni...è come per l'invasione degli immigrati, è un fenomeno irreversibile salvo guerre o eventi clamorosi..
Chi non si adegua a questa visione avrà ben poco da fare se non accettarla di malincuore...nessuno comunque può impedirmi di essere contrario e di esprimere la mia eventuale contrarietà (e qui mi limito alle adozioni)..


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> e tu che risposta dai a tutti quei singoli che vorrebbero sposarsi e avere figli ma non trovano una compagna?
> la vita non sempre è giusta.



Cosa vuol dire , se tu non trovi la compagna è per demerito / incapacità tua .. se loro trovano il compagno o compagna della vita e una stupida legge non gli permette di sposarsi è una cosa imposta ..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cosa vuol dire , se tu non trovi la compagna è per demerito / incapacità tua .. se loro trovano il compagno o compagna della vita e una stupida legge non gli permette di sposarsi è una cosa imposta ..



Ma che risposta è? ho scritto 500000 di volte che sono favorevole ai matrimoni gay,
io sto parlando di adozioni,
e se vorrebbero adottare figli una copia gay non vedo perchè negarlo a un singolo etero che non ha famiglia ma che la desideri,
mi pare che negli USA sia posibile.
A un certo punto bisogna fare una distinzione tra diritti naturali (matrimonio) e aspirazioni legittime ma forzate (adozione).


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma che risposta è? ho scritto 500000 di volte che sono favorevole ai matrimoni gay,
> io sto parlando di adozioni,
> e se vorrebbero adottare figli una copia gay non vedo perchè negarlo a un singolo etero che non ha famiglia ma che la desideri,
> mi pare che negli USA sia posibile.
> A un certo punto bisogna fare una distinzione tra diritti naturali (matrimonio) e aspirazioni legittime ma forzate (adozione).



Si ma stai tranquillA che ti vedo agitatA  

adesso vado a bere il caffè dopo ti rispondo


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> In una nazione che è al collasso, con una discreta fetta di popolazione che non ce la fa a mettere un piatto in tavola e con un indice di disoccupazione che ormai è arrivato su Marte, il governo, in particolare nella figura di tale Maria Elena Boschi, si dedica anima e core alla questioni relative alle unioni civili, ai matrimoni tra gay ed alle adozioni di figli da parte delle stesse coppie gay.
> 
> Alfano ha dichiarato di essere contrario. La Boschi minaccia di andare alla ricerca di nuove alleanze per portare a compimento l'iniziativa.
> 
> Voi cosa ne pensate?



Benaltrismo allo stato puro


----------



## Jaqen (19 Ottobre 2015)

D'accordo sia nell'unione sia nelle adozioni


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Ottobre 2015)

Perdere tempo con 'ste cose è imbarazzante. 

Le unioni civili sono ridicole ma ci possono stare, le adozioni invece sono quanto di più grave possa esserci per una famiglia normale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Perdere tempo con 'ste cose è imbarazzante.
> 
> Le unioni civili sono ridicole ma ci possono stare, le adozioni invece sono quanto di più grave possa esserci per una famiglia normale.



Normale dal tuo punto di vista , un Gay dice che normale è anche lui ... 

La vita è sempre a punti di vista ... Cosa stabilisce che normale è una cosa e un altra no ?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Ottobre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Benaltrismo allo stato puro



Argomenti di distrazione di massa ad uso e consumo del capitale, sui quali si calca fin troppo la mano, per illudere la gente da un lato col contentino dei diritti "cosmetici", mentre dall'altro ci spogliano progressivamente dei diritti economici e sociali. 
Ad ogni modo sono favorevole alle unioni, contrario alle adozioni.


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Ottobre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Argomenti di distrazione di massa ad uso e consumo del capitale, sui quali si calca fin troppo la mano, per illudere la gente da un lato col contentino dei diritti "cosmetici", mentre dall'altro ci spogliano progressivamente dei diritti economici e sociali.
> Ad ogni modo sono favorevole alle unioni, contrario alle adozioni.



Frena frena

Mettiamola così, semplicemente: pagano le tasse come e quanto noi e quindi hanno diritto a dei meccanismi quali la pensione di reversibilità


----------



## Butcher (19 Ottobre 2015)

Ho tanti amici gay che sarebbero dei genitori migliori di 2/3 della popolazione italiana.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Normale dal tuo punto di vista , un Gay dice che normale è anche lui ...
> 
> La vita è sempre a punti di vista ... Cosa stabilisce che normale è una cosa e un altra no ?



Che la natura prevede che ci si accoppi per fare figli quindi se due accoppiandosi non possono in alcun modo, benché sani, avere figli è evidente che non sia normale, aggiungici che saranno si e no l'1% della popolazione e vedi che sono un'anomalia e non la normalità che è invece l'eterosessualità...se poi discutiamo anche su questo su...
In ogni caso hanno diritto a veder riconosciuti i loro legami, ci mancherebbe..

Sulle adozioni...boh...a una coppia standard (uomo+donna sposati) chiedono 20mila garanzie, anni di pratiche e costi esorbitanti (se va bene non ti bastano 25mila euro)...magari rivedere questo iter potrebbe essere prioritario invece che preoccuparsi di chi *per scelta *non può avere figli..


----------



## vota DC (19 Ottobre 2015)

Tra PACS DICO e roba simile, c'è sempre stato il riconoscimento delle unioni civili, ora sta semplicemente cambiando nome. Piuttosto noto che il governo non fa nessun passo per il matrimonio gay e punta direttamente alle adozioni, sintomo che i "gay" amici dello scout fiorentino sono più interessati a prendersi i bambini piuttosto che sposarsi qualche coetaneo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Normale dal tuo punto di vista , un Gay dice che normale è anche lui ...
> 
> La vita è sempre a punti di vista ... Cosa stabilisce che normale è una cosa e un altra no ?



Metti due uomini a fare un figlio, vediamo quando esce


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Metti due uomini a fare un figlio, vediamo quando esce



Chi lo sa


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Ottobre 2015)

Sull'adozione: chi parla di DIRITTO ad adottare non sa cosa è l'adozione, non sa che l'adozione nazionale viene rifiutata a tantissime coppie, magari equlibratissime, soltanto perché chi deve decidere intravede in buona fede un possibile trauma psichico per il minore, ulteriore a quello dell'abbandono. Se c'è solo il sospetto che uno dei coniugi sia manesco o che i coniugi non coabitano o che uno dei coniugi è depresso o che i coniugi litigano, l'adozione viene giustamente negata, perché il bambino, che già ha sofferto l'abbandono, rischia di avere una seconda sofferenza. Ora, sfido chiunque a dire che nel caso di due genitori omosessuali il trauma non sia in re ipsa. A me fa ribrezzo che si parli di DIRITTO ad adottare e che si faccia terreno di discussione sull'uguaglianza una materia in cui i genitori non contano un tubo, se non come strumenti per risolvere il problema del minore adottato. Il dovere di crescere i figli lo hanno solo i genitori. Ed è un dovere. Di diritto di crescere i figli parlano solo matti e squilibrati. E infatti,quando l'ordinamento interviene a togliere i figli, lo fa perché i genitori non sono idonei ad adempiere i doveri.

Discorso simile per le unioni, alle quali, ripeto, sono tendenzialmente favorevole (anche se non le chiamerei matrimonio). Il matrimonio non è un DIRITTO, ma un complesso reticolato di DOVERI e VINCOLI, a fronte dei quali vengono riconosciuti taluni diritti, quali la pensione di reversibilità, che di quei doveri costituiscono pendant, a salvaguardia del complessivo equilibrio familiare. Ma i doveri hanno un peso di gran lunga maggiore. Difatti aborro l'idea del riconoscimento di diritti alle coppie di fatto (etero od omo che siano), perché significa volersi accaparrare i diritti, scaricando i doveri.


----------



## numero 3 (19 Ottobre 2015)

Chissà cosa ne pensa Gourcuff. ...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Ottobre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Sull'adozione: chi parla di DIRITTO ad adottare non sa cosa è l'adozione, non sa che l'adozione nazionale viene rifiutata a tantissime coppie, magari equlibratissime, soltanto perché chi deve decidere intravede in buona fede un possibile trauma psichico per il minore, ulteriore a quello dell'abbandono. Se c'è solo il sospetto che uno dei coniugi sia manesco o che i coniugi non coabitano o che uno dei coniugi è depresso o che i coniugi litigano, l'adozione viene giustamente negata, perché il bambino, che già ha sofferto l'abbandono, rischia di avere una seconda sofferenza. Ora, sfido chiunque a dire che nel caso di due genitori omosessuali il trauma non sia in re ipsa. A me fa ribrezzo che si parli di DIRITTO ad adottare e che si faccia terreno di discussione sull'uguaglianza una materia in cui i genitori non contano un tubo, se non come strumenti per risolvere il problema del minore adottato. Il dovere di crescere i figli lo hanno solo i genitori. Ed è un dovere. Di diritto di crescere i figli parlano solo matti e squilibrati. E infatti,quando l'ordinamento interviene a togliere i figli, lo fa perché i genitori non sono idonei ad adempiere i doveri.
> 
> Discorso simile per le unioni, alle quali, ripeto, sono tendenzialmente favorevole (anche se non le chiamerei matrimonio). Il matrimonio non è un DIRITTO, ma un complesso reticolato di DOVERI e VINCOLI, a fronte dei quali vengono riconosciuti taluni diritti, quali la pensione di reversibilità, che di quei doveri costituiscono pendant, a salvaguardia del complessivo equilibrio familiare. Ma i doveri hanno un peso di gran lunga maggiore. Difatti aborro l'idea del riconoscimento di diritti alle coppie di fatto (etero od omo che siano), perché significa volersi accaparrare i diritti, scaricando i doveri.



Esatto, i promotori delle adozioni gay non tengono conto del diritto del bambino, presumono che starà meglio con una coppia gay piuttosto che con dei genitori naturali che non siano dei genitori modello, o che staranno meglio che in orfanotrofio, ma per me qualisasi bambino preferirebbe rimanere in orfanotrofio piuttosto.
Poi gli stessi promotori sono a favore dell'assimilazione della cultura musulmana (Boldrini: sarà una cultura sempre più diffusa nel nostro Paese e dovremo assecondarla) che è decisamente contraria all'omosessualità, anche se viene praticata più o meno apertamente.
Altro problema poi è la pedofilia perchè gli omosessuali maschi sono molto più propensi alle molestie che le donne o gli uomini eterosessuali, e le molestie sono quasi sempre verso bambini maschi che una volta molestati diventano omosessuali essi stessi. Da questo punto di vista è solo un voler diffondere l'omosessualità, la perversione.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Altro problema poi è la pedofilia perchè gli omosessuali maschi sono molto più propensi alle molestie che le donne o gli uomini eterosessuali, e le molestie sono quasi sempre verso bambini maschi che una volta molestati diventano omosessuali essi stessi. Da questo punto di vista è solo un voler diffondere l'omosessualità, la perversione.


Se è una trollata ti è riuscita benissimo. Se non lo è, si tratta di uno dei pensieri più raccapriccianti e barbari che mi sia mai capitato di sentire o leggere.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> In una nazione che è al collasso, con una discreta fetta di popolazione che non ce la fa a mettere un piatto in tavola e con un indice di disoccupazione che ormai è arrivato su Marte, il governo, in particolare nella figura di tale Maria Elena Boschi, si dedica anima e core alla questioni relative alle unioni civili, ai matrimoni tra gay ed alle adozioni di figli da parte delle stesse coppie gay.
> 
> Alfano ha dichiarato di essere contrario. La Boschi minaccia di andare alla ricerca di nuove alleanze per portare a compimento l'iniziativa.
> 
> Voi cosa ne pensate?



Le unioni civili andrebbero permesse da domani!! Non vedo per quale motivo una coppia gay non possa avere gli stessi diritti di una coppia etero. 
Per le adozioni invece ci andrei con i piedi di piombo. Sopratutto perchè non siamo in alcun modo un paese con una cultura adatta ad accettare queste cose. Sopratutto per la salvaguardia dei bambini, ma non tanto dalla coppia piuttosto da chi li circonda. 
Siamo un paese che discrimina pesantemente un gay, figuriamoci cosa succederebbe ad un figlio di una coppia gay. 
Serve ancora tempo per questo passo

Della natura e cavolate simili me ne sbatto


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se è una trollata ti è riuscita benissimo. Se non lo è, si tratta di uno dei pensieri più raccapriccianti e barbari che mi sia mai capitato di sentire o leggere.



Non ti seguo... è raccapricciante il sapere che le molestie sono per la stragrande maggioranza commesse da maschi omosessuali verso bambini maschi mentre non è raccapricciante fantasticare che le molestie vengano commesse da chiunque verso chiunque?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non ti seguo... è raccapricciante il sapere che le molestie sono per la stragrande maggioranza commesse da maschi omosessuali verso bambini maschi mentre non è raccapricciante fantasticare che le molestie vengano commesse da chiunque verso chiunque?









Ringrazia che nella nostra community non ci sia un omosessuale che ti riempia di insulti ( che ti meriteresti ) .. forse non sei consapevole al 100% di quello che hai scritto .


----------



## wfiesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

penso che questo paese abbia ben altre priorità al momento...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Ottobre 2015)

Contrario sia alle unioni civili che alle adozioni. Un bambino ha bisogno di un padre e di una madre e saper distinguere i ruoli genitoriali. Non a caso madre natura permette di concepire bambini a un uomo e una donna, non a due uomini o a due donne.


----------



## James Watson (20 Ottobre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Aggiungo: svariati studi scientifici hanno dimostrato come l'adozione da parte di genitori di coppie dello stesso sesso non siano un fattore discriminante per la buona crescita del bambino. Nei paesi europei più a nord di noi (UK/Scandinavia/Olanda/Austria...) questa possibilità c'è già e non mi sembra proprio che lo stato sociale sia al collasso.





Admin ha scritto:


> Immagino da chi siano finanziati questi studi scientifici...



Evitate, per favore di parlare di cose che non conoscete.
La "peer review" (revisione fra pari) è un metodo di controllo interno alla comunità scientifica finalizzato ad assicurare uno standard di trasparenza, qualità e credibilità delle ricerche. Viene applicato da circa 300 anni. Le principali riviste scientifiche come The Lancet, Nature o PLOS adottano questo criterio da sempre. Il processo di peer review prevede che una ricerca pubblichi i propri risultati dopo che altri esperti riconosciuti in materia abbiano avuto pieno accesso ai dati e alla metodologia seguita, senza conoscere nome e istituto di appartenenza degli autori, e non abbiano riscontrato violazioni che possano inficiare la validità della ricerca stessa. Esistono regole rigidissime (ad esempio, non si può essere revisori di un articolo il cui autore ha pubblicato qualsiasi cosa in collaborazione con il revisore in un lasso di tempo che è di 3-5 anni). Posso anche assicurarvi per esperienza diretta, che esiste una competizione così esagerata tra gruppi che ogni pretesto è buono per "segare" un lavoro altrui, perciò tutto quello che viene pubblicato è stato ampiamente e profondamente analizzato da terze parti competenti.
Ad esempio, non si ha traccia di alcuna ricerca attestante un nesso tra vaccini e autismo che abbia mai superato la peer review.
Da ricercatore, mi da molto fastidio che si metta in dubbio tutto questo con lo scopo di "insinuare dubbi" sulla validità dell'operato dei ricercatori scientifici.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>




Questo è il prodotto di tutto ciò di cui si sta parlando in questo topic.

Di cosa vi stupite?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo è il prodotto di tutto ciò di cui si sta parlando in questo topic.
> 
> Di cosa vi stupite?



no beh dai non esageriamo.. questa cosa è na schifezza .. il discorso del Topic è molto più articolato e complesso.. 

come ti dicevo l'altra volta magari perché non hai amici o amiche gay e per te è più facile dare un parere negativo ma ti assicuro che se ne provassi a parlare con qualcuno di loro capiresti che è un vero e proprio dramma per 2 donne o 2 uomini non poter essere legalmente conosciuti o adottare un bimbo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Ottobre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Aggiungo: svariati studi scientifici hanno dimostrato come l'adozione da parte di genitori di coppie dello stesso sesso non siano un fattore discriminante per la buona crescita del bambino. Nei paesi europei più a nord di noi (UK/Scandinavia/Olanda/Austria...) questa possibilità c'è già e non mi sembra proprio che lo stato sociale sia al collasso.



Mi chiedo da quanti anni esiste questa possibilità di adozione per coppie gay e di quanti casi stiamo parlando per poter fare uno studio che sia attendibile, soprattutto perché se parliamo di un diritto che c'è magari da 10-15 anni significa che anche i primi adottati sono poco più che teenagers..


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no beh dai non esageriamo.. questa cosa è na schifezza .. il discorso del Topic è molto più articolato e complesso..
> 
> come ti dicevo l'altra volta magari perché non hai amici o amiche gay e per te è più facile dare un parere negativo ma ti assicuro che se ne provassi a parlare con qualcuno di loro capiresti che è un vero e proprio dramma per 2 donne o 2 uomini non poter essere legalmente conosciuti o adottare un bimbo.



No! La mia opinione non dipende dalle persone che ho di fronte. Se ho a che fare con persone gay (ma cerco di averne a che fare il meno possibile, per MIE RAGIONI) gli dico tranquillamente quello che penso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Una volta ho indossato una calzamaglia sotto i pantaloncini per giocare una partita a -5°...mai indossata cosa più scomoda in vita mia...fastidiosissima...anche se di certo questi mezzi uomini ultra depilati avranno meno problemi..


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non ti seguo... è raccapricciante il sapere che le molestie sono per la stragrande maggioranza commesse da maschi omosessuali verso bambini maschi mentre non è raccapricciante fantasticare che le molestie vengano commesse da chiunque verso chiunque?



Si può tranquillamente sposare una posizione o l'altra senza dover tirare banalmente in mezzo la pedofilia.
E come al solito, quando si banalizza, si fa anche approssimazione.
Innanzitutto non porti dati alle tue affermazioni. Mi è bastata una rapida ricerca: _La maggioranza degli uomini che molestano i ragazzi (70 percento) ha prevalenza eterosessuale_.

Ma, a parte tutto, da dove cacci quel "stragrande maggioranza"? Viviamo nello stesso mondo dove padri di famiglia molestano le figlie? 
Boh.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una volta ho indossato una calzamaglia sotto i pantaloncini per giocare una partita a -5°...mai indossata cosa più scomoda in vita mia...fastidiosissima...anche se di certo questi mezzi uomini ultra depilati avranno meno problemi..



Prova con le autoreggenti


----------



## James Watson (20 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si può tranquillamente sposare una posizione o l'altra senza dover tirare banalmente in mezzo la pedofilia.
> E come al solito, quando si banalizza, si fa anche approssimazione.
> Innanzitutto non porti dati alle tue affermazioni. Mi è bastata una rapida ricerca: _La maggioranza degli uomini che molestano i ragazzi (70 percento) ha prevalenza eterosessuale_.
> 
> ...



Tu riporti solo un solo studio recente che non è nemmeno peer-reviewed, basato su un questionario quindi per me non vale niente.
Gli omosessuali sono sempre stati considerati _pederasti_, ovvero che cercano adolescenti _maschi_, perciò se non son pedofili saranno attratti in seguito. Inoltre sono noti per andare con più partner contemporaneamente e per aver relazioni poco durature, altro motivo per non _consegnargli_ i bambini.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> No! La mia opinione non dipende dalle persone che ho di fronte. Se ho a che fare con persone gay (ma cerco di averne a che fare il meno possibile, per MIE RAGIONI) gli dico tranquillamente quello che penso.



e ma perché non sono tuoi amici.. se li conoscessi da anni o fossero dei tuoi compagni di lavoro ..vedi che avresti dei problemi . non a dire la tua opinione (e ci mancherebbe) ma a tenere quel tipo di opinione


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Ottobre 2015)

"Tanti auguri e figli gay"


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Ottobre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


>



 bellosguardo


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> "Tanti auguri e figli gay"



quindi secondo te sono le situazioni esterne che determinano se un uomo o donna diventano Gay ? 

secondo te uno/una nasce etero e poi diventa gay ?


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Tu riporti solo un solo studio recente che non è nemmeno peer-reviewed, basato su un questionario quindi per me non vale niente.
> Gli omosessuali sono sempre stati considerati _pederasti_, ovvero che cercano adolescenti _maschi_, perciò se non son pedofili saranno attratti in seguito. Inoltre sono noti per andare con più partner contemporaneamente e per aver relazioni poco durature, altro motivo per non _consegnargli_ i bambini.



Non vale niente anche quello che stai dicendo ora, dato che non mi hai portato nemmeno un dato o qualche ricerca, se non un "considerati".
Il resto sono luoghi comuni e generalizzazioni, caratteristiche che si riscontrano tranquillamente anche negli eterosessuali. Come se gli adulti etero non si infatuassero di ragazze adolescenti... ma siamo seri?


----------



## James Watson (20 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non vale niente anche quello che stai dicendo ora, dato che non mi hai portato nemmeno un dato o qualche ricerca, se non un "considerati".
> Il resto sono luoghi comuni e generalizzazioni, caratteristiche che si riscontrano tranquillamente anche negli eterosessuali. Come se gli adulti etero non si infatuassero di ragazze adolescenti... ma siamo seri?



Premettendo che la mia posizione sull'argomento è alquanto complicata (riassumibile in un generico: sono contrario al matrimonio tra omosessuali, sono favorevole al riconoscimento di alcuni diritti alle coppie di fatto, anche omosessuali, sono contrario alle adozioni da parte di coppie di fatto (anche quelle omosessuali, ovviamente) mentre sono favorevole alla stepchild adotion, tutte posizioni frutto di ragionamenti fatti con la mia testa)), mi accodo al pensiero di Luois Gara su questo punto.
Aggiungo anche che "andare con più partner contemporaneamente e avere relazioni poco durature" non è certo una peculiarità delle persone omosessuali ma, coi tempi che corrono, diventa un abitudine sempre più frequente e "sdoganata" per tutti (purtroppo), verrebbe da chiedersi se questi "comportamenti" non si stiano diffondendo a causa dell'impoverimento morale della società (o chiamatela, se vi sentite in qualche modo offesi da questa considerazione, "evoluzione"), che tramite i mass media fa apparire come assolutamente normali e legittimi questi comportamenti (al di là della loro omo/eterosessualità) o dalle presunte "pressioni delle lobby gay". 
Io personalmente non ho alcun dubbio tra le due ipotesi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> quindi secondo te sono le situazioni esterne che determinano se un uomo o donna diventano Gay ?
> 
> secondo te uno/una nasce etero e poi diventa gay ?



Ovvio che le condizioni ambientali possono favorirlo e permetterlo. Un figlio di una coppia gay sarà più probabilmente gay che se cresciuto in una coppia normale oppure avrà una serie di disordini psicologici.
Per non parlare dei trans poi... che assumono ormoni e fanno operazioni chirurgiche con connessi problemi psicofisici. Questi sono inclusi nelle adozioni gay. E se un giorno perderò casa e lavoro mi porteranno via i figli per darli in mano a due trans.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non vale niente anche quello che stai dicendo ora, dato che non mi hai portato nemmeno un dato o qualche ricerca, se non un "considerati".
> Il resto sono luoghi comuni e generalizzazioni, caratteristiche che si riscontrano tranquillamente anche negli eterosessuali. Come se gli adulti etero non si infatuassero di ragazze adolescenti... ma siamo seri?



Gli uomini normali possono essere attratti dalle ragazze ma si pongono dei freni dettati dalla moralità, cosa che langue negli omosessuali, hai mai visto un gay pride o andato in locali per gay? E dovremmo consegnargli i bambini come se fossero oggetti per soddisfare una data mania.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ovvio che le condizioni ambientali possono favorirlo e permetterlo. Un figlio di una coppia gay sarà più probabilmente gay che se cresciuto in una coppia normale oppure avrà una serie di disordini psicologici.
> Per non parlare dei trans poi... che assumono ormoni e fanno operazioni chirurgiche con connessi problemi psicofisici. Questi sono inclusi nelle adozioni gay. E se un giorno perderò casa e lavoro mi porteranno via i figli per darli in mano a due trans.
> 
> 
> ...



Ah si, tipo Yara Gambirasio è viva e vegeta, grazie ai freni dettati dalla moralità, così come pure quella ragazzina di Roma mica è stata stuprata da quel militare della Marina, per fortuna quest'ultimo si è frenato.

vabbè


----------



## beleno (20 Ottobre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Evitate, per favore di parlare di cose che non conoscete.
> La "peer review" (revisione fra pari) è un metodo di controllo interno alla comunità scientifica finalizzato ad assicurare uno standard di trasparenza, qualità e credibilità delle ricerche. Viene applicato da circa 300 anni. Le principali riviste scientifiche come The Lancet, Nature o PLOS adottano questo criterio da sempre. Il processo di peer review prevede che una ricerca pubblichi i propri risultati dopo che altri esperti riconosciuti in materia abbiano avuto pieno accesso ai dati e alla metodologia seguita, senza conoscere nome e istituto di appartenenza degli autori, e non abbiano riscontrato violazioni che possano inficiare la validità della ricerca stessa. Esistono regole rigidissime (ad esempio, non si può essere revisori di un articolo il cui autore ha pubblicato qualsiasi cosa in collaborazione con il revisore in un lasso di tempo che è di 3-5 anni). Posso anche assicurarvi per esperienza diretta, che esiste una competizione così esagerata tra gruppi che ogni pretesto è buono per "segare" un lavoro altrui, perciò tutto quello che viene pubblicato è stato ampiamente e profondamente analizzato da terze parti competenti.
> Ad esempio, non si ha traccia di alcuna ricerca attestante un nesso tra vaccini e autismo che abbia mai superato la peer review.
> Da ricercatore, mi da molto fastidio che si metta in dubbio tutto questo con lo scopo di "insinuare dubbi" sulla validità dell'operato dei ricercatori scientifici.



Beh, sì e no. Senza entrare nel merito della questione di cui si parla nella discussione, esaltare la "peer review" come garanzia totale sulla imparzialità degli studi scientifici mi sembra esagerato. Da ricercatore, mi è capitato (come immagino anche a te) di ricevere - e talvolta di eseguire - una revisione di un mio - o di un altrui - lavoro. 

La revisione "cieca" (senza che i revisori conoscano gli autori, e vice versa) non è applicata da tutte le riviste. In alcuni casi la rivista chiede all'autore stesso di indicare possibili revisori. Questo accade ad esempio se la rivista copre un ampio spettro di tematiche, e se l'oggetto dell'articolo richiede al revisore un conoscenza estremamente specialistica.

In aggiunta, con l'aumento della pratica dell'open access (articoli disponibili da subito a tutti gli utenti del web, non solo a quelli che hanno abbonamento - in genere costosissimo e fornito dall'Università - alla rivista) il meccanismo "paga per pubblicare" si diffonde sempre più, e sinceramente non mi sento di escludere che qualche rivista possa pubblicare qualche articolo discutibile per questioni di profitto.

Inoltre, pubblicare è necessario ovunque per fare carriera. Per cui alcuni passaggi potrebbero essere - per così dire - forzati.

Chiudo dicendo che è molto più facile pubblicare risultati che "supportano" una teoria in voga, piuttosto che risultati nulli.

Ripeto, non voglio fare lo spocchioso, tu sa sicuramente meglio di me come funziona. Ho scritto questo intervento perché spesso si tirano in ballo "gli articoli scientifici". Questi sono prodotti della mente umana, che sottostanno però allo spirito del tempo. Se un articolo è pubblicato non è necessariamente ottimo, e se un articolo non viene pubblicato non è necessariamente fuffa. Purtroppo, gli articoli scientifici vanno letti, uno per uno, e interpretati. Un ricercatore sa se un articolo è "buono", una persona normale fa più fatica, specie se l'articolo è "raccontato" da un giornale/rivista non specializzato.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ah si, tipo Yara Gambirasio è viva e vegeta, grazie ai freni dettati dalla moralità, così come pure quella ragazzina di Roma mica è stata stuprata da quel militare della Marina, per fortuna quest'ultimo si è frenato.
> 
> vabbè



Citi dei casi singolari come se fosse la regola?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Ottobre 2015)

beleno ha scritto:


> Beh, sì e no. Senza entrare nel merito della questione di cui si parla nella discussione, esaltare la "peer review" come garanzia totale sulla imparzialità degli studi scientifici mi sembra esagerato. Da ricercatore, mi è capitato (come immagino anche a te) di ricevere - e talvolta di eseguire - una revisione di un mio - o di un altrui - lavoro.
> 
> La revisione "cieca" (senza che i revisori conoscano gli autori, e vice versa) non è applicata da tutte le riviste. In alcuni casi la rivista chiede all'autore stesso di indicare possibili revisori. Questo accade ad esempio se la rivista copre un ampio spettro di tematiche, e se l'oggetto dell'articolo richiede al revisore un conoscenza estremamente specialistica.
> 
> ...



Si tratta cmq di uno studio sulla base di risposte di volontari, inaccertabili, del tutto inappropriato e inattendibile perchè non è basato su una statistica di reati.
Truccano pure le elezioni e stiamo a dar credito a ste robe.


----------



## addox (21 Ottobre 2015)

Il problema delle adozioni dipende da quale parte viene visto. Nell'adozione dovrebbe essere il minore la parte totalmente tutelata, anche perchè la crescita di un bambino segue delle fasi ben precise che si interfacciano sia verso l'interno (famiglia) sia verso l'esterno (società) e che ne segnano l'intera esistenza sia psicologica che morale. In queste discussioni invece traspare lo spostamento del bisogno verso gli adulti, che nel cercare di assecondare il proprio ego o nella falsa ricerca di una esistenza "normale" a 360 gradi, hanno richieste per assecondare i propri bisogni.
Per ultimo vorrei dire che non esistono i buoni genitori a prescindere, bisogna esserlo genitori e quindi mettersi alla prova per capirlo. Ecco perchè già oggi l'adozione alle coppie etero è un tema delicatissimo e farlo gestire alla politica e di conseguenza tradurlo in un discorso anche ideologico è la cosa più sbagliata in assoluto, sentire poi di "lobby", mi fa venire i brividi per quei bambini che ne verranno coinvolti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Prova con le autoreggenti



Eh eh...no bè ma il problema era più coi peli delle gambe che con il pacco...


----------



## Efferosso (22 Ottobre 2015)

Se partiamo dall'assunto che la diversità non esiste, che ognuno ha la propria libertà sessuale, non vi è nessuna differenza fra un omosessuale e:

Un pedofilo
Un incestuoso
Uno che prova pulsioni per un cavallo

E anzi, paradossalmente, un pedofilo e un incestuoso hanno sicuramente più chances di procreare biologicamente rispetto ad un omosessuale.

Prima di affrontare il discorso rispetto a quello che la società "vorrebbe", forse è il caso di farsi delle domande su questo.
E lo dico come persona con amici gay, che NON può fare questo discorso a loro, perché se no sclerano.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Ottobre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Se partiamo dall'assunto che la diversità non esiste, che ognuno ha la propria libertà sessuale, non vi è nessuna differenza fra un omosessuale e:
> 
> Un pedofilo
> Un incestuoso
> ...



Cavalli e bambini, noti esseri consenzienti. Proprio uguale, guarda


----------



## de sica (22 Ottobre 2015)

addox ha scritto:


> Il problema delle adozioni dipende da quale parte viene visto. Nell'adozione dovrebbe essere il minore la parte totalmente tutelata, anche perchè la crescita di un bambino segue delle fasi ben precise che si interfacciano sia verso l'interno (famiglia) sia verso l'esterno (società) e che ne segnano l'intera esistenza sia psicologica che morale. In queste discussioni invece traspare lo spostamento del bisogno verso gli adulti, che nel cercare di assecondare il proprio ego o nella falsa ricerca di una esistenza "normale" a 360 gradi, hanno richieste per assecondare i propri bisogni.
> Per ultimo vorrei dire che non esistono i buoni genitori a prescindere, bisogna esserlo genitori e quindi mettersi alla prova per capirlo. Ecco perchè già oggi l'adozione alle coppie etero è un tema delicatissimo e farlo gestire alla politica e di conseguenza tradurlo in un discorso anche ideologico è la cosa più sbagliata in assoluto, sentire poi di "lobby", mi fa venire i brividi per quei bambini che ne verranno coinvolti.



Né più né meno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Ottobre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Aggiungo anche che "andare con più partner contemporaneamente e avere relazioni poco durature" non è certo una peculiarità delle persone omosessuali ma, coi tempi che corrono, diventa un abitudine sempre più frequente e "sdoganata" per tutti (purtroppo).



Non si può negare che l'approccio sessuale dei gay sia molto più libertino rispetto agli etero..L'atteggiamento degli omosessuali rispetto alla componente sessuale del legame è decisamente più esplicito..

In ogni caso nei gay sono molto più diffuse le situazioni con coppie di età molto diversa (25-30 anni di differenza tra i partner è considerata una cosa normale) e anche la propensione ai rapporti fugaci e occasionali (la nota pratica chiamata Hanky Panky) anche tra gay che hanno già un partner...
Credo questo approccio alla vita sessuale di coppia sia dovuta al fatto che innanzitutto i Gay sono molto pochi e perciò hanno sviluppato un istinto ad accontentarsi quasi subito di quello che trovano (siamo onesti, se puoi scegliere tra 5 donne invece che tra 4-500 è normale che non è che puoi fare molto il sofisticato)..inoltre per lungo tempo hanno dovuto avere rapporti solo in luoghi "nascosti" (i famosi cinema resi celebri dal film Philadelphia, ditemi voi se esistono cose così tra gli etero...) e questo li ha portati ad avere un orientamento più marcato per il "mordi e fuggi"..
Noi maschi forse saremmo anche molto inclini a questo genere di vita sessuale...purtroppo le nostre donne se ci comportassimo così ci etichetterebbero in 3 secondi come dei porci depravati che pensano solo al sesso...ma se lo fa un gay va benissimo però! (le donne adorano i gay, non si sa perché)


----------



## cremone (22 Ottobre 2015)

Assolutamente favorevole


----------



## prebozzio (22 Ottobre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Se partiamo dall'assunto che la diversità non esiste, che ognuno ha la propria libertà sessuale, non vi è nessuna differenza fra un omosessuale e:
> 
> Un pedofilo
> Un incestuoso
> ...


Non vorrei dire una cosa errata, ma mi sembra che gli studi di neuroscienze stiano dicendo che nel cervello dei pedofili si riscontrano alterazioni strutturali e/o funzionali. Se fosse così, non si possono assolutamente paragonare agli omosessuali.


----------



## Efferosso (23 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Cavalli e bambini, noti esseri consenzienti. Proprio uguale, guarda



E' la volontà dell'altro partner a fare la differenza? Quindi se un cane si attacca alla gamba di un essere umano e quello "ci sta", siamo a posto? (Oltretutto, scusa, la volontà delle parti fa sempre la differenza. Se no, qualunque coppia sia l'oggetto del discorso, parliamo di stupro.)
E se il mio cavallo prova una pulsione sessuale verso di me, va tutto bene?

Il discorso sembrerà paradossale, ma è effettivamente possibile.
Solo che è più raro che vedere un omosessuale.
Stiamo discriminando gli zoofili?

E di esempi di zoofilia in culture molto avanzate del passato ne troviamo un bel po'








Questa NON è una provocazione, voglio sottolinearlo bene. E' un discorso seguito sulle basi della "libertà sessuale" e della propria "identità sessuale".
Se io vengo attratto sessualmente da un cavallo, e il cavallo è attratto sessualmente da me (penso si possa accertare se un cavallo desidera o meno un rapporto, anche se poi nel secondo post userò la cosa in maniera iperbolica in negativo. Però riusciamo a determinare se un animale ha subito abusi o meno) allora il rapporto deve essere accettato?


Io nella mia visione (molto limitata) della questione penso che su 100 persone una 70ina oggigiorno accetterebbe senza problemi una coppia gay, mentre quasi nessuno accetterebbe una coppia composta da un uomo e un cavallo.

E, parere da ignorante totale (se qualcuno può smentire questa idea, lo ringrazio), ho l'impressione che uno psichiatra inquadrerebbe una pulsione verso un cavallo come una malattia.


----------



## Efferosso (23 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire una cosa errata, ma mi sembra che gli studi di neuroscienze stiano dicendo che nel cervello dei pedofili si riscontrano alterazioni strutturali e/o funzionali. Se fosse così, non si possono assolutamente paragonare agli omosessuali.



Ti chiederei in funzione di quale età (del bambino).
Perché per il nostro ordinamento cambia se hai 13 anni o 16, tanto per dirne una.
E questo si ricollega anche al discorso fatto da [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] e relativo alla questione "del volere" dell'altro.
Io vorrei far riflettere su cosa hanno portato determinati costumi da noi, determinate idee, determinate "spinte". Per avere un'idea, per poterci riflettere su.

In Italia l'età del consenso è modulata.
Se il bambino ha meno di 13 anni è sostanzialmente considerato "un cavallo" (per attenerci all'esempio), non ha una propria volontà, legalmente parlando.
Se il bambino ha 13 anni è ancora "un cavallo", ma se il rapporto viene consumato con un minore di 18 anni allora scatta la non punibilità.
Se ha 14/15 anni, il consenso è valido salvo che siano rapporti con determinati soggetti (ascendenti, tutori etc)
Se ha 16 anni, il consenso è valido.

Siamo qui a dibattere sul consenso?
No perché la legge ci dice che a 13 anni sei un cavallo, però puoi fare sesso con un 17enne, mentre a 14 sei abbastanza maturo da andare con quasi tutti, e a 16 sei libero di andare con chi vuoi.
Questo è quello che dice la nostra società oggi.
E altre società dicono che l'età del consenso può tranquillamente scendere a 12 anni, sempre in un contesto di "volontà delle parti".

Secondo la legge se un 18enne ha un rapporto con una 13enne è un "mostro" che va perseguito, e "giustamente" additato dalla folla. Se un 17enne ha un rapporto con una 13enne non ci sono problemi. Se un uomo di 70 anni ha un rapporto con una 16enne, va tutto bene.
Questo ci dice la nostra società.


Continuo a chiedermi, siamo qui a dibattere su questioni morali, legali, o siamo qui a dibattere su questioni biologiche?
Cioè le "alterazioni" si verificano al di sotto di una certa soglia di età? Oppure in funzione dell'aspetto del "bambino" (più o meno sviluppato che sia)?

Io in tutto questo vorrei anche sottolineare che personalmente non sto nemmeno prendendo una posizione a riguardo, sto solo cercando di far riflettere da altri punti di vista sulla questione.
Però vorrei avere un dibattito a mente aperta, aperta veramente, e non indottrinata a prescindere.
Quando si parla di libertà in generale bisogna, a mio modo di vedere, fare sempre delle riflessioni critiche a priori, stando molto attenti ai propri pensieri.


----------



## Eziomare (23 Ottobre 2015)

Imbarazzante a dir poco, non meriti replica.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Ottobre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ti chiederei in funzione di quale età (del bambino).
> Perché per il nostro ordinamento cambia se hai 13 anni o 16, tanto per dirne una.
> E questo si ricollega anche al discorso fatto da [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] e relativo alla questione "del volere" dell'altro.
> Io vorrei far riflettere su cosa hanno portato determinati costumi da noi, determinate idee, determinate "spinte". Per avere un'idea, per poterci riflettere su.
> ...


Hai trovato un altro a cui i ragionamenti per assurdo piacciono, quindi sto al gioco 
Come ho scritto nel messaggio che hai quotato, neanche io sono un esperto né di neuroscienze né di psicologia e non conosco quindi questi studi nel dettaglio. E' solo qualcosa in cui mi sono imbattuto e che mi era rimasto in mente perché cervello, neuroni, sessualità e altro sono argomenti che mi interessano.

Le tue considerazioni sulla "soglia" per essere pedofili clinici mi ricordano situazioni simili in ambiti molto diversi: anche la dislessia, per esempio, scatta a un determinato livello, ma chi vi è prossimo senza raggiungerlo ha comunque grosse difficoltà nella lettura; oppure lo scarto che c'è tra essere celiaci o "semplicemente" allergici al glutine.
Non sto sostenendo che questi tre disturbi abbiano le stesse cause, o lo stesso peso sociale, o lo stesso valore per chi ne è afflitto: volevo solo dire che il tuo discorso sulle gradazioni di alterazioni strutturali e/o funzionali nel cervello dei pedofili mi ha ricordato questo.

Vorrei però invitarti a guardare la cosa da un altro punto di vista, rovesciando la situazione.
Il cavallo e il bambino fino a una data età sono considerati incapaci di intendere e di volere, giusto.
Ma queste alterazioni nel cervello (uso condizionali perché potrebbe essere una mia interpretazione distorta di quanto letto) porterebbero anche gli stessi pedofili a essere incapaci di intendere e di volere.

Tutto questo però è molto distante dal discorso sull'omosessualità, le unioni civili e le adozioni gay


----------



## Efferosso (23 Ottobre 2015)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante a dir poco, non meriti replica.



Non vedo allora perché scrivi, ma passo oltre.
Grazie comunque, anche se credo che il tuo parere privo di argomentazioni non abbia dato un grosso contributo alla discussione.


----------



## Efferosso (23 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Hai trovato un altro a cui i ragionamenti per assurdo piacciono, quindi sto al gioco
> Come ho scritto nel messaggio che hai quotato, neanche io sono un esperto né di neuroscienze né di psicologia e non conosco quindi questi studi nel dettaglio. E' solo qualcosa in cui mi sono imbattuto e che mi era rimasto in mente perché cervello, neuroni, sessualità e altro sono argomenti che mi interessano.
> 
> Le tue considerazioni sulla "soglia" per essere pedofili clinici mi ricordano situazioni simili in ambiti molto diversi: anche la dislessia, per esempio, scatta a un determinato livello, ma chi vi è prossimo senza raggiungerlo ha comunque grosse difficoltà nella lettura; oppure lo scarto che c'è tra essere celiaci o "semplicemente" allergici al glutine.
> ...



Condivido.
Infatti proprio questo è il succo del discorso: ogni "deviazione" rispetto ad uno standard rappresenta, tautologicamente, una deviazione per l'appunto. Solo che una società che spinge in maniera forzata per una uguaglianza a tutti costi rischia di far diventare le deviazioni nulle, e questo ha delle ripercussioni su ogni genere di deviazione.
E le deviazioni rispetto al tracciato naturale "di base" di cui stiamo discutendo sono biologiche, qui invece la cosa sta diventando "morale" e "sociologica".

Vedi ad esempio da cosa è partito tutto questo discorso (questa seconda parte)?
Da una replica basata sul fatto che un cavallo e un bambino sono intrinsecamente incapaci di esprimere un consenso (su più livelli).
Se noti, nella mia risposta io parto da un presupposto: la volontà di entrambe le parti deve essere manifesta in ogni caso, sempre, altrimenti si parla di stupro. E' un qualcosa che va dato per assodato, diversamente non si può nemmeno cominciare un discorso.

Vorrei però che mi chiarissi la frase sottolineata. Non mi è chiara, forse non ho capito.
Una pulsione sessuale a seconda del soggetto a cui è rivolta rende l'attore incapace di intendere e di volere?


----------



## prebozzio (23 Ottobre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Condivido.
> Infatti proprio questo è il succo del discorso: ogni "deviazione" rispetto ad uno standard rappresenta, tautologicamente, una deviazione per l'appunto. Solo che una società che spinge in maniera forzata per una uguaglianza a tutti costi rischia di far diventare le deviazioni nulle, e questo ha delle ripercussioni su ogni genere di deviazione.
> E le deviazioni rispetto al tracciato naturale "di base" di cui stiamo discutendo sono biologiche, qui invece la cosa sta diventando "morale" e "sociologica".
> 
> ...


Parto dalla frase sottolineata: queste alterazioni del cervello renderebbero l'impulso all'atto del pedofilo non una scelta voluta e consapevole dell'individuo, ma un istinto che parte autonomamente dal cervello stesso e che non può essere represso dalla volontà. Questo per quanto riguarda il pedofilo clinico e patologico (non ho messo i condizionali ma ci siamo capiti).
Se poi c'è qualcuno che per proprie motivazioni personali è attratto dai bambini, quello è un altro discorso.
Quindi "Una pulsione sessuale a seconda del soggetto a cui è rivolta rende l'attore incapace di intendere e di volere?": in certi casi sono/sarebbero alterazioni del cervello a causare l'attrazione, sì, e di conseguenza gli attori sono capaci di intendere e di volere.

Ti faccio una domanda Efferosso, a partire da "la volontà di entrambe le parti deve essere manifesta in ogni caso, sempre, altrimenti si parla di stupro". 
Se la volontà non c'è da nessuna delle due parti, come lo definiresti?

La società spinge verso un'uguaglianza a tutti i costi, vero, e lo fa nei più svariati campi (dall'economia ai ruoli di genere, dai consumi alla politica, la cultura etc.).
Io non sono così sicuro che l'omosessualità possa essere annoverata tra le deviazioni, e lo dico perché non sono sicuro che l'eterosessualità sia la normalità. Da un punto di vista della riproduzione biologica ovviamente sì, ma per quanto riguarda tutto il resto che è coinvolto in una relazione affettiva anche no.
L'omosessuale ama il partner dello stesso sesso a vari livelli, non solo quello sessuale. Sceglie di condividere con esso un percorso di vita. Lo "ama" nel senso più pieno e banale del termine. Quando pensiamo agli omosessuali (non parlo direttamente a te Efferosso, ma in generale) ci focalizziamo sul sesso, ma c'è ben altro.
E ripenso a quei messaggi di chi dice "gli omosessuali sono libertini, fanno quelle feste da depravati". Beh ragazzi, è come dire "i pacifisti sono più violenti dei guerrafondai perché nelle loro manifestazioni finisce che si menano con la polizia". E' chiaramente una reazione opposta alla ghettizzazione e al rifiuto. Una risposta che io personalmente non approvo, ma che capisco nelle dinamiche.

Nei messaggi precedenti ho particolarmente apprezzato il contributo di [MENTION=155]addox[/MENTION], che invita a vedere le cose dal punto di vista dei bambini.
Ed è proprio dal loro che io sono a favore delle adozioni delle coppie gay. Perché quello che è diverso agli occhi nostri, per un bambino non lo è. A noi sembra impossibile crescere senza una mamma, ma per un bambino che non ce l'ha mai avuta due papà che lo amano non sono una cosa strana.


----------



## Eziomare (23 Ottobre 2015)

*Non vedo allora perché scrivi, ma passo oltre.
Grazie comunque, anche se credo che il tuo parere privo di argomentazioni non abbia dato un grosso contributo alla discussione.*

banalmente, sono intervenuto solo e soltanto per manifestare la mia contrarietà alle bestialità che hai scritto nei tuoi post.
Peraltro, c'è davvero necessita' di argomentare? cio' che scrivi è svilente e demoralizzante, nel leggerti mi scendono le gonadi al suolo, argomentare significherebbe ribadire una volta in piu' concetti che dovrebbero essere piu' che radicati nella mente di tutte le persone.


----------



## de sica (23 Ottobre 2015)

Scusate la domanda banale, ma non sono riuscito a seguire il filo del dibattito se non notare solo lo splendido post di [MENTION=155]addox[/MENTION].
In tutto questo, ciò che sostiene efferosso è che "l'omosessualità" sia una malattia? o che sia una semplice deviazione, come le tante, che colpisce l'uomo in un momento, che non sia dalla nascita, determinato della sua vita?


----------



## Efferosso (23 Ottobre 2015)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> *Non vedo allora perché scrivi, ma passo oltre.
> Grazie comunque, anche se credo che il tuo parere privo di argomentazioni non abbia dato un grosso contributo alla discussione.*
> 
> banalmente, sono intervenuto solo e soltanto per manifestare la mia contrarietà alle bestialità che hai scritto nei tuoi post.
> Peraltro, c'è davvero necessita' di argomentare? cio' che scrivi è svilente e demoralizzante, nel leggerti mi scendono le gonadi al suolo, argomentare significherebbe ribadire una volta in piu' concetti che dovrebbero essere piu' che radicati nella mente di tutte le persone.



Prendo atto e vado avanti con chi ha voglia di portare avanti un dibattito argomentato.
Diciamo che se "non merito una replica" allora ha poco senso replicare, oltretutto semplicemente sentenziando senza voglia reale di confrontarsi. Purtroppo un forum è anche questo.


----------



## Efferosso (23 Ottobre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Scusate la domanda banale, ma non sono riuscito a seguire il filo del dibattito se non notare solo lo splendido post di [MENTION=155]addox[/MENTION].
> In tutto questo, ciò che sostiene efferosso è che "l'omosessualità" sia una malattia? o che sia una semplice deviazione, come le tante, che colpisce l'uomo in un momento, che non sia dalla nascita, determinato della sua vita?



Io vorrei solo riflettere a mente aperta sulla cosa, come si può parlare della gengivite o dei fiori, anche se purtroppo vedo che molti si scaldano (chiaramente, la cosa era prevista) e non riescono a seguire un discorso.
Penso si possa arrivare ad entrambe le conclusioni che proponi comunque.


----------



## Efferosso (23 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Parto dalla frase sottolineata: queste alterazioni del cervello renderebbero l'impulso all'atto del pedofilo non una scelta voluta e consapevole dell'individuo, ma un istinto che parte autonomamente dal cervello stesso e che non può essere represso dalla volontà. Questo per quanto riguarda il pedofilo clinico e patologico (non ho messo i condizionali ma ci siamo capiti).
> Se poi c'è qualcuno che per proprie motivazioni personali è attratto dai bambini, quello è un altro discorso.
> Quindi "Una pulsione sessuale a seconda del soggetto a cui è rivolta rende l'attore incapace di intendere e di volere?": in certi casi sono/sarebbero alterazioni del cervello a causare l'attrazione, sì, e di conseguenza gli attori sono capaci di intendere e di volere.
> 
> ...



Parto dall'inizio sperando di non disperdermi.
Se però parti da un assunto del genere, qualunque tipo di pulsione sessuale non è governata dalla volontà. Ad un eterosessuale piacciono le donne per impulso, ad un omosessuale gli uomini per impulso, e via dicendo. Non è una scelta ragionata. Messa in questo modo non c'è nessuna "imperfezione" nel sistema che porta il soggetto X ad essere attratto dal soggetto Y. Poi si può discutere del fatto che uno abbia autocontrollo, e che la volontà prevalga, ma penso sia un aspetto secondario.
Se un eterosessuale incontra una donna estremamente attraente, ma sposata, magari si ferma magari no, per esempio. Può essere definito patologico se la sua volontà non riesce a frenarlo dal desiderio di avere un rapporto con lei?

Se non c'è volontà da nessuna parte di avere un rapporto sessuale, penso non ci sarà alcun rapporto sessuale  forse non ho capito cosa intendevi però 

Riguardo alla sessualità, attenzione, non mi sogno minimamente di definire libertino un omosessuale a prescindere. Non ne vedo onestamente il motivo. Immagino che, come fra gli eterosessuali, ognuno abbia le sue specifiche esigenze e le sue abitudini, non penso che l'attrazione per X o Y cambi qualcosa in questo senso.

Estraniamoci allora dal concetto di sessualità. Tizio X ama suo fratello Y, e viceversa. (o prendi un fratello e una sorella, la questione sessuale a questo punto è del tutto ininfluente). Vogliono portare avanti una vita insieme. Secondo questi presupposti, avrebbero ragione a richiedere un'unione civile certificata e legalizzata?

Il problema di fondo resta: se non si parte dal presupposto che un rapporto X-Y è normale e un altro tipo di rapporto è qualcosa di "diverso" dal normale, allora *qualsiasi* rapporto deve essere messo alla pari (anche perché se tutto ruota intorno ad un concetto difficilmente verificabile come l'amore, qualunque cosa è ammissibile a priori, salvo prova contraria). Penso sia un pensiero molto semplificato, ma anche intuitivo 

Se spingi per l'uguaglianza, l'uguaglianza deve esserci per tutti, se no ci sono "alcuni più uguali degli altri" (citazione abusata )

Sulle adozioni non ho idea di cosa pensare, semplicemente, non sono uno psichiatra, uno psicologo, non ho idea di che influenza possano avere una mamma e un papà rispetto a due papà o due mamme.
Personalmente sono felice e mi sento fortunato ad avere avuto un padre e una madre.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda Efferosso, a partire da "la volontà di entrambe le parti deve essere manifesta in ogni caso, sempre, altrimenti si parla di stupro".
> Se la volontà non c'è da nessuna delle due parti, come lo definiresti?
> 
> 
> ...



Ti rispondo ai vari punti se posso..
1) Senza volontà da entrambe le parti non succede nulla credo..non capisco il senso di questa ipotesi..
2) Che due omosessuali si amino come due etero mi va bene, ma ciò non toglie che nel rapporto ci sia un'anomalia..anch'io amo il mio cane più del 90% delle persone ma non sono attratto da lui sessualmente..l'amore è un concetto a parte
3) Non si parla solo delle manifestazioni ma dell'approccio alla vita sessuale dei gay, l'ho spiegato in un post prima
4) Però teniamo presente che il bambino non vive dentro una cupola di vetro..si confronterà nella sua vita di bambino con i compagni di scuola, di sport e li avvertirà per forza di avere una famiglia diversa da tutte le altre e questo per forza di cose gli causerà un disagio, specie se questo aspetto lo renderà soggetto al rifiuto degli altri o a prese in giro..


----------



## de sica (23 Ottobre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Parto dall'inizio sperando di non disperdermi.
> Se però parti da un assunto del genere, qualunque tipo di pulsione sessuale non è governata dalla volontà. Ad un eterosessuale piacciono le donne per impulso, ad un omosessuale gli uomini per impulso, e via dicendo. Non è una scelta ragionata. Messa in questo modo non c'è nessuna "imperfezione" nel sistema che porta il soggetto X ad essere attratto dal soggetto Y. Poi si può discutere del fatto che uno abbia autocontrollo, e che la volontà prevalga, ma penso sia un aspetto secondario.
> Se un eterosessuale incontra una donna estremamente attraente, ma sposata, magari si ferma magari no, per esempio. Può essere definito patologico se la sua volontà non riesce a frenarlo dal desiderio di avere un rapporto con lei?
> 
> ...



Io comunque non capisco questa "crociata" contro la maggiore predisposizione a un minore autocontrollo delle persone omosessuali, sempre se sia vero o no. E tra l'altro anche l'uguaglianza di tutti i rapporti, a livello sessuale (perché tanto questo è il nocciolo), meriterebbe un discorso a parte più approfondito e sensato. Qui alla fine stiamo parlando di essere contrari o a favore di unioni civili tra omo, e della possibilità da parte loro di adottare un bambino.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Ottobre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io comunque non capisco questa "crociata" contro la maggiore predisposizione a un minore autocontrollo delle persone omosessuali, sempre se sia vero o no. E tra l'altro anche l'uguaglianza di tutti i rapporti, a livello sessuale (perché tanto questo è il nocciolo), meriterebbe un discorso a parte più approfondito e sensato. Qui alla fine stiamo parlando di essere contrari o a favore di unioni civili tra omo, e della *possibilità da parte loro di adottare un bambino*.



Per me un omosessuale che vuole poter adottare un bambino già solo nell'esprimere questa richiesta dimostra di non essere adatto a farlo, perché il primo aspetto fondamentale nel genitore deve essere il mettere le esigenze del figlio davanti alle proprie..un omosessuale che, incurante della situazione di disagio sociale che creerà al 99% al bambino (o crediamo che a scuola non si sentirà diverso, non rischierà di essere preso in giro, non verrà discriminato?), vuole a tutti i costi averlo per soddisfare una sua esigenza si dimostra chiaramente più interessato alle proprie esigenze che a quelle del bambino che vorrebbe adottare..
Poi magari una coppia di gay tira su un figlio benissimo ma questo non si può saperlo e comunque ripeto, non è solo questione di come verrà allevato ma dello stress a cui sarà sottoposto semplicemente per essere stato dato in adozione ad una coppia "anomala"


----------



## Efferosso (23 Ottobre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io comunque non capisco questa "crociata" contro la maggiore predisposizione a un minore autocontrollo delle persone omosessuali, sempre se sia vero o no. E tra l'altro anche l'uguaglianza di tutti i rapporti, a livello sessuale (perché tanto questo è il nocciolo), meriterebbe un discorso a parte più approfondito e sensato. Qui alla fine stiamo parlando di essere contrari o a favore di unioni civili tra omo, e della possibilità da parte loro di adottare un bambino.



A me invece spiace che qualunque cosa non sia apertamente "gay friendly" venga ostracizzata, te lo dico con tutta la serenità d'animo che ho 
Siam passati da "imbarazzante" alle "crociate", a me non sembra neanche di aver preso una posizione, in tutto questo.

Non ho capito la questione della predisposizione all'autocontrollo, o meglio, mi spiace se è stata intesa in questo senso, per me non è così. La predisposizione all'autocontrollo sarà una caratteristica personale del tutto slegata dalle preferenze sessuali di ciascuno, a mio modo di vedere.

E son d'accordo che il discorso è quel che ho quotato sottolineato, ma la sostanza è che dal punto di vista legale si sta parlando di mettere sullo stesso piano un rapporto X-Y con un rapporto X-X. Quindi di rendere la preferenza sessuale per forza di cose del tutto ininfluente, e quindi (sempre a parità di condizioni) il discorso va logicamente esteso anche a chi eterosessuale e omosessuale non è. E' inevitabilmente più ampio, il discorso.


----------



## de sica (23 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me un omosessuale che vuole poter adottare un bambino già solo nell'esprimere questa richiesta dimostra di non essere adatto a farlo, perché il primo aspetto fondamentale nel genitore deve essere il mettere le esigenze del figlio davanti alle proprie..un omosessuale che, incurante della situazione di disagio sociale che creerà al 99% al bambino (o crediamo che a scuola non si sentirà diverso, non rischierà di essere preso in giro, non verrà discriminato?), vuole a tutti i costi averlo per soddisfare una sua esigenza si dimostra chiaramente più interessato alle proprie esigenze che a quelle del bambino che vorrebbe adottare..
> Poi magari una coppia di gay tira su un figlio benissimo ma questo non si può saperlo e comunque ripeto, non è solo questione di come verrà allevato ma dello stress a cui sarà sottoposto semplicemente per essere stato dato in adozione ad una coppia "anomala"



Io non ho uno schieramento preferito, tuttavia, al di là che i bambini siano al 80% genuinità e inconsapevolezza, questo rispecchia molto la nostra società odierna, fatta di stereotipi e pregiudizi alquanto medievali, nonché da una poca maturità che ormai hanno i genitori di oggi


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Ottobre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io non ho uno schieramento preferito, tuttavia, *al di là che i bambini siano al 80% genuinità e inconsapevolezza*, questo rispecchia molto la nostra società odierna, fatta di stereotipi e pregiudizi alquanto medievali, nonché da una poca maturità che ormai hanno i genitori di oggi



Nell'inconsapevolezza infatti dicono apertamente quello che pensano e vedono e credimi possono essere molto più "offensivi" o "duri" degli adulti condizionati nei comportamenti da imposizioni sociali...
Non mi stupirei di bambini che dicono apertamente al figlio dei gay 
"Perché tua mamma ha la barba?"
"Perché hai due papà/due mamme?"
O cose molto molto peggiori, ti faccio un esempio, quando ero piccolo ad un mio amico è morto il papà, a lui avevano detto che era andato via per un viaggio, capirai se era pronto per capire una cosa del genere...ecco, gli adulti ovviamente comprese le maestre reggevano la "bugia"..peccato che un suo amichetto, discutendo gli abbia detto diretto"ma quale viaggio, guarda che tuo papà è morto"..ecco..
Nell'immaginario si pensano sempre ai bambini come degli angioletti indifesi..nei rapporti tra di loro non lo sono affatto, o per lo meno non sempre..


----------



## de sica (23 Ottobre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> A me invece spiace che qualunque cosa non sia apertamente "gay friendly" venga ostracizzata, te lo dico con tutta la serenità d'animo che ho
> Siam passati da "imbarazzante" alle "crociate", a me non sembra neanche di aver preso una posizione, in tutto questo.
> 
> Non ho capito la questione della predisposizione all'autocontrollo, o meglio, mi spiace se è stata intesa in questo senso, per me non è così. La predisposizione all'autocontrollo sarà una caratteristica personale del tutto slegata dalle preferenze sessuali di ciascuno, a mio modo di vedere.
> ...



Magari non sarai stato tu, magari l'avrà scritto un altro utente nei post precedenti, io comunque ho letto un riferimento di questo tipo. Perciò ho usato il termine "crociata", quasi fosse un combattere una molestia personale. A qualcuno di voi da fastidio questo loro atteggiamento? (sempre se sia verificabile o meno)
Poi ripeto il discorso di prima, l'uguaglianza di tutti i rapporti, andrebbe analizzata in maniera più approfondita, altrimenti sfociamo in altri ambiti come l'incesto. Comunque credo che gli animali, in questo senso, non c'entrino nulla. Poi paragonare come uguaglianza di rapporti, una coppia omosessuale con una "coppia" che pratica zoofilia mi sembra alquanto poco centrato


----------



## de sica (23 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nell'inconsapevolezza infatti dicono apertamente quello che pensano e vedono e credimi possono essere molto più "offensivi" o "duri" degli adulti condizionati nei comportamenti da imposizioni sociali...
> Non mi stupirei di bambini che dicono apertamente al figlio dei gay
> "Perché tua mamma ha la barba?"
> "Perché hai due papà/due mamme?"
> ...



Infatti per questo ho accennato al fatto che i bambini siano una variabile difficile da calcolare, però ho aggiunto che il problema sta alla radice. La nostra è una società che basa tutto sull' immagine, talvolta anche al primo impatto. In tutto questo i genitori odierni, molto spesso sono persone che non hanno ancora acquisito una maturità tale da renderli idonei a impartire una giusta educazione. Andrebbe insegnato innanzitutto il rispetto per ogni essere vivente, e con ciò anche la comprensione per le diverse tipologie di amore e magari di famiglie


----------



## Efferosso (23 Ottobre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Magari non sarai stato tu, magari l'avrà scritto un altro utente nei post precedenti, io comunque ho letto un riferimento di questo tipo. Perciò ho usato il termine "crociata", quasi fosse un combattere una molestia personale. A qualcuno di voi da fastidio questo loro atteggiamento? (sempre se sia verificabile o meno)
> Poi ripeto il discorso di prima, l'uguaglianza di tutti i rapporti, andrebbe analizzata in maniera più approfondita, altrimenti sfociamo in altri ambiti come l'incesto. Comunque credo che gli animali, in questo senso, non c'entrino nulla. Poi paragonare come uguaglianza di rapporti, una coppia omosessuale con una "coppia" che pratica zoofilia mi sembra alquanto poco centrato



Ma se preferisci "andare" sull'incestuoso, per me il discorso non cambia (cioè per il discorso che sto cercando di portare avanti è la stessa cosa).
A me "fisicamente" non piace vedere due uomini che si baciano (credo che il problema principale sia la barba XD), ma non mi piace nemmeno vedere un uomo brutto e una donna brutta che si baciano, per dire.
Per il resto, non ho un fastidio particolare, non ne trovo il motivo.
Fai conto che questo mio amico, che ho rivisto dopo tanti anni di distanza, lo rivedo volentieri, andiamo a prendere un aperitivo assieme, e mi dice che ha conosciuto una persona, che ci sta insieme da nove mesi. E mi butta lì il discorso una, due, tre volte, sempre parlando di una persona (non ci voleva un detective per capire cosa intendesse), e dopo un po' mi viene a dire, spaventatissimo "guarda forse ti dovrei precisare una cosa...la persona è un lui". Secondo te cosa ho fatto, gli ho dato fuoco? Ma povero diavolo, l'ho abbracciato. Qua non si vuole capire che non è che chiunque non stenda un tappeto rosso alle unioni gay sia uno che li vuole bruciare...


----------



## de sica (23 Ottobre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma se preferisci "andare" sull'incestuoso, per me il discorso non cambia (cioè per il discorso che sto cercando di portare avanti è la stessa cosa).
> A me "fisicamente" non piace vedere due uomini che si baciano (credo che il problema principale sia la barba XD), ma non mi piace nemmeno vedere un uomo brutto e una donna brutta che si baciano, per dire.
> Per il resto, non ho un fastidio particolare, non ne trovo il motivo.
> Fai conto che questo mio amico, che ho rivisto dopo tanti anni di distanza, lo rivedo volentieri, andiamo a prendere un aperitivo assieme, e mi dice che ha conosciuto una persona, che ci sta insieme da nove mesi. E mi butta lì il discorso una, due, tre volte, sempre parlando di una persona (non ci voleva un detective per capire cosa intendesse), e dopo un po' mi viene a dire, spaventatissimo "guarda forse ti dovrei precisare una cosa...la persona è un lui". Secondo te cosa ho fatto, gli ho dato fuoco? Ma povero diavolo, l'ho abbracciato. Qua non si vuole capire che non è che chiunque non stenda un tappeto rosso alle unioni gay sia uno che li vuole bruciare...



Ok. Io anche non provo particolare gusto a vedere due uomini baciarsi, però cerco comunque di mantenere un profilo equo e di rispetto, perché come a me non possa piacere che si bacino, a loro magari darà il ribrezzo vedere io che mi bacio con una donna. In tutto questo nessuno può permettersi di essere "giudice,giuria e boia". Quindi il mio discorso era incentrato a non capire una sorta di ostinazione contro questo "essere libertini" da parte degli omosessuali, senza credo avere dati oggettivi alla mano, quando probabilmente noi etero potremmo fare di peggio, e abbiamo fatto di peggio.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Citi dei casi singolari come se fosse la regola?



Non avevo visto la risposta

No, non cito casi singolari come se fossero la regola, cito casi per smontare la tua regola
E ho fatto due esempi, ne potrei aggiungere tanti da arrivare fino a domani. Tipo il marito della Mussolini, tanto per gradire


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non avevo visto la risposta
> 
> No, non cito casi singolari come se fossero la regola, cito casi per smontare la tua regola
> E ho fatto due esempi, ne potrei aggiungere tanti da arrivare fino a domani. Tipo il marito della Mussolini, tanto per gradire



Avevo solo aggiunto a quel post che avevo quotato una considerazione di senso comune, che rimane valido anche se esistono casi contrari. Non esiste un pari diritto all'abuso ma tu sostieni che siccome capita nelle famiglie normali allora lasciamo che capiti anche con due genitori gay, quando è chiaro che si consegnano i bambini a persone prive di senso etico prima di tutto perchè hanno basato la propria vita su una sessualità aberrante. Il tuo ragionamento lessaiz-faire, contrario al senso comune e al pregiudizio, non può che portarti ad accettare le adozioni a coppie trans e pedofile anti-contact. Non si capisce il limite che porresti. Si capisce invece che tollerando comportamenti sessuali aberranti verranno per forza coinvolti i bambini, anche indirettamente, non adottati, così come anche i miei figli soffrono per questa società degenerata.


----------

